# Severe stress and difficulty eating



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,

I had some really bad news a few days ago and am still in a bit of a shock. It is very stressful and i seem to be unable to eat except picking at things. (the food just seem to get stuck in my mouth and i feel nauseous) I also have trouble sleeping and am keeping myself going through tea and decaf coffee. I think i am loosing weight - and i had only gained 7.5 kg so far anyway ( had a BMI of 20.5 before getting pg), so don't have that much to take from  

What are the risks for my baby? What should i do? I am 31 week pregnant...

thank you...

C xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Cassie

Sorry to hear you've had bad news. 

You need to try and eat. Baby will take what it needs but if you taking in very little your body will start to break down your own stores and with a bmi of 20.5 you don't have many! 

I would advise little and often and keep your fluids up. If this has been going in a while I would advise seeing your gp after christmas as you may benefit from some counselling  Ultimately if this is prolonged it could reduce the nutrition your baby is receiving and you won't be getting adequate nutrition now as baby will be taking it all. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Kaz,

Thank you. At least it seems that the baby will take what i manage to eat? 

If i manage to get through this over Christmas, then a week or two of very little food will not harm my baby, is that correct?

I will see what i can do regarding counselling. I am a bit worried as my midwife referred me to the hospital psychiatrist even before this happened. (severe stress at work, three previous miscarriages and toxoplasmosis infection, which may have been in this pregnancy, so on antibiotics for that.) the psychiatrist was quite concerned (even if i tried to be positive) and was trying to put me on anti depressants. I don't really want to take anything that could harm my baby, so i had a few sessions CB therapy with them an narrowly escaped pills. I am worried what they will say if i talk to them regarding this..  

C xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You wouldn't necessarily be put on anti depressants, and if you were, there isn't a risk in the baby's development, we have to observe them for a few days after birth, in case they withdraw slightly, which is very rare, but the benefits to you of taking them, far outweigh the risks, so don't rule them out if you are advised that you need them. Please do tell the midwife, as she may know some specialist teams which can help and provide support to you, they can't if they don't know though.
Hope things start to improve a bit for you soon,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,

This is a few weeks later and i thought that i was doing a bit better... I am seeing the senior consultant ( am under consultant care) and also have a scan on Friday. I will also see the psychiatrist next week. However, i was in the gym today ( i try to swim 30 min, breast stroke, quite slow a few times a week to de-stress) and i jumped on the scales. Turned out i have lost 3 kg since over Christmas.   .  Should i be worried or could i just wait until Friday and discuss with the consultant then?

Thank you for reading!

C xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It wouldn't be a problem for the baby, it will be thriving, it just shows that you have lost weight through the stress you've been under. Now you are feeling a bit better, that should start to increase again,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you! 

C xx


----------

